# seeking gamers in Arlington, TX



## Tidus4444 (May 26, 2003)

Okay, somebody finally responded to my posts here, and I got a DM.  Now we need some players.  3e D&D.  It will be a mix of rp and hack n slash, for those who like to have a well developed character and be able to flex some muscle at the same time.  E-mail me at Tidus44442000@yahoo.com.


----------



## Calim (Jun 5, 2003)

What days and when do you play?


----------

